# Me



## KillerCars (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

I'm Andrew. Found this site whilst browsing Google for breeders. I don't own any rats at present but I have done in the past, previously bought from the pet shop though. After reading up on breeders vs. pet shops it seems like breeders are the obvious choice if you want rats that are properly cared for. Shortly hoping to get my hands on a couple of blue bucks and if all goes well I may go on to breeding in the future.

Andrew.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Andrew

Great you want rats and we can help a little on here, but we are a Fancy Mouse breeding site.


----------



## KillerCars (May 9, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> Great you want rats and we can help a little on here, but we are a Fancy Mouse breeding site.


Was just noticing that after making my post! Well, I like mice too and I'm interested in learning more about both rats and mice on these forums


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 

We mostly do mice, but there are a few people who do rats too. Try looking under -Other Pets- and look for the people who post about rats.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I might be talking out my back side here but i believe i have heard Cait's ( mousebreeder ) partner or friend breeds or used to breed blue rats.

She'll see this and correct me if i am wrong.

Welcome to the forum


----------

